# 01/31/10 Gulf Shores West Beach



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Got out and fished a little this evening. Fished the incoming high tide from about 4:30 to 7:00, water temp around 58-59. Surprisingly they were biting pretty good tonight caught 5 fish total ( 4 whiting, 1 white trout) and missed a couple quick jerks. Point being there's fish in the surf again! :headbang: Also, some sand flea's around if you look for em'. Enjoyed the pretty sunset. Can't wait til it finally picks up a little more! Anyways thats all I got. Just kept a couple of the whiting but might hit the pier in the morning for some more of the whiting. Til next time!

--

Tofer



Here's a few pics:


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow!those pics are nice!Man I love the Gulf of Mexico!!!


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

good pics!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Enjoyed the pic's:clap


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Pics!!


----------



## Chief Schuh (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice. :clap Those beach pics are just the ticket when its 20 defrees and snowing outside. Thanks!


----------

